# How do you know when to put your pet to sleep??



## midnight mayhem (10 December 2013)

This is about my cat..I'm never good at making these decisions so would greatly value other people's inputs..
she's got cancer, arthritis, liver problems and just lately kidney disease...the vet never says about pts which is why i have been keeping her going. she never leaves the kitchen. she wets herself and theres sometimes quite a bit of blood in her pee. her back legs are a little wobbly and shes only interested in eating or sleeping although she does appreciate a fuss. she seems content with her little life but im wondering if i should think about pts?! Shes very old anyway and with all her problems I just can't help but wonder at the quality of life...
Please help me decide this! Xx


----------



## *hic* (10 December 2013)

Talk to your vet about it. If s/he "never says" then it's up to you to ask.


----------



## Sleipnir (10 December 2013)

Cats are VERY good in not showing pain. It's hard wired in their survival instinct and I've seen it numerous times even in cats with last stage cancer, fighting off every sign of pain when others are looking. Please, do the KIND thing and let her go. I know it's hard, I've done it before... But it is better to know that your pet is not suffering, than to wonder, might he be suffering.


----------



## touchstone (10 December 2013)

With all those issues I'm afraid the decision would be made for me.     Quality is better than quantity any day in my book.   Arthritis is painful, blood in wee could be a painful infection and kidney disease/ cancer can also be painful.  I'd let her go now if I was in your situation. x


----------



## midnight mayhem (10 December 2013)

Thanks guys...this is what I needed to hear. I've kept her going because she doesn't 'appear' to be in pain and she belonged to my son.


----------



## Amymay (10 December 2013)

touchstone said:



			With all those issues I'm afraid the decision would be made for me.     Quality is better than quantity any day in my book.   Arthritis is painful, blood in wee could be a painful infection and kidney disease/ cancer can also be painful.  I'd let her go now if I was in your situation. x
		
Click to expand...

I agree.  If she were mine, she'd be going today.


----------



## E13 (10 December 2013)

Vets don't say to PTS because they can't be seen to influence the client. Which makes it difficult when you ask them what they would do in your position. I think in your heart you know what is best. Cats are good at not showing pain, but do you think she is? Better a week too soon than a day too late.


----------



## E13 (10 December 2013)

Also - massive **hugs**. I know what you are both going through, it is heartbreaking xx


----------



## natmac84 (11 December 2013)

touchstone said:



			With all those issues I'm afraid the decision would be made for me.     Quality is better than quantity any day in my book.   Arthritis is painful, blood in wee could be a painful infection and kidney disease/ cancer can also be painful.  I'd let her go now if I was in your situation. x
		
Click to expand...

im afarid i have to agree with this one x - as hard as it is x


----------



## suestowford (11 December 2013)

OP I agree with the others. I think it is time for this little cat. Sad times...


----------



## pines of rome (11 December 2013)

I do feel for you, as I am in the same position, my little black cat with renal failure has got very thin even though he is on medication! He is quieter than usual, but is eating and loves to be fussed!
Like you I am having a difficult time of knowing when to let him go as every time I think I should , he perks up again!!!


----------



## Honey08 (11 December 2013)

Good luck to you all, its never easy.  I think we have kept a couple of our cats going too long over the years, its better a day too soon than too late, and cats don't let you know.  We are lucky in that our vet will tell us if he thinks its time.


----------



## FubsyMog (11 December 2013)

touchstone said:



			With all those issues I'm afraid the decision would be made for me.     Quality is better than quantity any day in my book.   Arthritis is painful, blood in wee could be a painful infection and kidney disease/ cancer can also be painful.  I'd let her go now if I was in your situation. x
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree.


----------



## MagicMelon (11 December 2013)

touchstone said:



			With all those issues I'm afraid the decision would be made for me.     Quality is better than quantity any day in my book.   Arthritis is painful, blood in wee could be a painful infection and kidney disease/ cancer can also be painful.  I'd let her go now if I was in your situation. x
		
Click to expand...

This for me too I'm afraid and I am also one of those who struggle with putting a pet to sleep. I know I left one of my cats a little too long and I will forever regret being so selfish  So don't let it get to the stage where it's too late. I can't see how her quality of life is much good with the issues she has, she must be in pain to a degree from what she has  x


----------



## tigger01 (12 December 2013)

I had my little cat pts last Saturday - I kept kidding myself that she would get better but seeing her not eating (she had renal failure) and losing so much weight really made the decision for me.   I am so pleased she died in my arms.   It was hard to do but it is the kindest thing.   Good luck and remember the good times you had with her.   <<Hugs>>


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (28 December 2013)

OP a year ago I lost my cat of a lifetime to heart failure, and the vet wanted to PTS and I couldn't face it, and I have lived with the regret ever since.......


----------



## Fransurrey (4 January 2014)

Sorry to read about your cat.  I'm afraid I'm with those who say to put to sleep as soon as possible. There is no way that little cat is not feeling pain with all that going on. It sounds macabre, but take pics before you do. Should you ever feel guilt, then look at those pictures and compare them to those taken when she was healthy. It will reinforce that you did the right thing. Hugs. I went through it in November. X


----------

